

Epilogger Debuts Online Event Archiving Tool - michaelnus
http://betakit.com/2012/05/31/epilogger-debuts-online-event-archiving-tool

======
michaelnus
Really great article by Betakit. We`re all about the attendee experience.

------
astridrosemarin
Some good coverage for Epilogger!

------
rebthegreat
cool

